# Fischerprüfung in Essen



## mr.j.burns (30. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte nächsten Monat meine Prüfung in Essen ablegen.
Ich kann aus Zeitgründen leider keinen Kurs besuchen, habe mir aber das Buch: FISCHER-PRÜFUNG vom Landwirtschaftsverlag inkl. aller Prüfungsfragen gekauft.

Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht wie es aussieht mit dem Rutenzusammenbau und den erforderlichen Knoten die ich für die Prüfung benötige.

*Könnte mir evtl. jemand sagen welche Knoten ich können muß und wie ich am besten den Rutenzsammenbau lernen kann?*

Ich meine, mir die 10 Ruten zusammenstellungen zu merken ist ja kein Problem aber wenn ich die dann in der Prüfung zusammenbauen soll muß ich die einzelnen Teile ja auch irgendwie identifizieren können.


.....Dankeschööön!!! 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Celli (12. April 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Essen*

Ich hab Ende letzten Jahres in Essen meine Prüfung gemacht und ich kann dir sagen, dass du nichts zusammenbauen musst. Die Prüfer wollen nur wissen was zu der jeweiligen Angel dazu gehört. Also reicht auswendiglernen aus. Für die Prüfung reicht das, aber fürs Angeln selber ist es weniger sinnvoll.


----------



## basti1585 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Essen*

Hallo
ich habe auch vor die Fischerprüfung ohne Kurs zu absolvieren, allerdings in Kleve am Niederrhein. Ich angel schon einigen Jahren in Holland und bezeichne mich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Neuling. 
Ich habe im Internet ein kostenlos Programm gefunden mit den aktuellen Prüfungsfragen, mit dem man sehr gut für die Prüfung lernen kann. Auch den praktischen Teil mit dem Rutenzusammenbau. 
Das Programm ist Freeware und heißt einfach nur Fischerprüfung. Einfach nach googln.

mfG Sebastian


----------



## Oberst (13. April 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Essen*

Habe das Programm (Freeware), wer will kann mir ne PN schreiben, ich schicke es dann per e-Mail .


----------



## crazyFish (13. April 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Essen*



Celli schrieb:


> Ich hab Ende letzten Jahres in Essen meine Prüfung gemacht und ich kann dir sagen, dass du nichts zusammenbauen musst. Die Prüfer wollen nur wissen was zu der jeweiligen Angel dazu gehört. Also reicht auswendiglernen aus. Für die Prüfung reicht das, aber fürs Angeln selber ist es weniger sinnvoll.



Kleiner Tipp von meinem Kursleiter aus der Region HSK/MK. Zusammenlegen reicht. Wenn der Prüfer dann aber will, dass es zusammengebaut wird schauen ob du wirklich die richtigen Teile rausgesucht hast.


----------

